# Rechambering a remington model 11 for 3 inch shells



## Ground hunter (Jun 6, 2012)

I am looking for info on taking a 2 3/4 model 11 to 3".  Just if its possible and safe.  I know it would be easier to just buy a new pump that is already chambered for 3", but I really like the auto 5 platform.  I bought a REM m 11 a couple years ago for project gun.  I wanted to do something different with it to make it worth passing down to my youngest son.

I got a 25 inch barrel I wanted cut down to 22", invector+ choke put in it, chambered to 3", forcing cone extended, all Browning bushings and springs put in, synthetic Browning  type forearm with a mag ext., really want a thumbhole mote Carlo type stock, and camo dipped. I think it would make a great turkey gun.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 7, 2012)

The way the recoil operated guns work with "friction rings" is a finely balanced set up and dramatically altering the gun would be looking for trouble imo. This doesn't even touch on whether or not there is enough bolt/bbl travel available to accommodate a FIRED 3" shell.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jun 7, 2012)

rayjay said:


> The way the recoil operated guns work with "friction rings" is a finely balanced set up and dramatically altering the gun would be looking for trouble imo. This doesn't even touch on whether or not there is enough bolt/bbl travel available to accommodate a FIRED 3" shell.



Exactly.......If every thing else worked out, the opening in the action/ bolt travel would probably prevent a 3" from ejecting.


----------



## piratebob64 (Jun 14, 2012)

*minimal diffrence between 3" and 2 3/4*



polaris30144 said:


> Exactly.......If every thing else worked out, the opening in the action/ bolt travel would probably prevent a 3" from ejecting.



Lets start with the simple
1. A 2 3/4" shell  after firing is approximatly 3" long
2. A 3" shell after firing is approximatly 3 1/2" long

You gun should cycle 3" shells right now loaded chambe and eject!!

A 2 3/4 and 3 inch shotguns bolt stroke should be the same. 
The ejection port will have to be lengthened/ milled out at the forward edge a 1/4" minimum and max 1/2"(start with 1/4 shoot if the 3"used shell ejects then good if not take a little more out till it ejects)
The ejection port on my model 11 is 3" long which allows for the ejection of a spent 2 3/4 shell that is  3" long after firing.

What does concern me is the shell carrier, The first thing you need to do is load up some 3" shells and cycle them  to see if the extra 1/4" will clear and allow the shell carrier to raise them without jamming.

The powder load for a 2 3/4 and 3" is so close that should not be an issue. You could upgrade your springs and friction ring to a browning A5 3" model.

I have come to love the model 11 I took an ugly no blue  16 gage and added a 5 shot mag tube cut the barrel down to 20" and parkerized it black black, sealed the stocks and painted them black, had all the springs and replaced and the action polished and smoothed. This is my go any where I dont care gun. rain, mud, dirt it shoots! I have dropped in the mud and when I pulled it the mud was dripping out of the barrel, i took it and rinsed it out in the creek shook it dry  and continued to hunt and shoot. It will be going to briley in a few weeks to get lined bored and tapped for chokes this will run around 180.00 and you get your choice of three chokes.
I just did find a 20 gage  model 11  and will start working on it next.
My gunsmith was upset that I did what I did to the gun he wanted to reblue and make it look it new. 
After it was done he agreed with my decision.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 14, 2012)

the issue is the EJECTION PORT size, as noted here.

even if you get a barrel with the longer chamber, which is easy, when the shell "uncrimps" at shot time, it will USUALLY be too long to eject properly to cycle.

there may be other internal issues, but the port is the biggest hurdle. and cutting the extra 1/4" out for the received is not something i suspect a gunsmith would want to do. i could be wrong... but i don't think so.

imho, there is absolutely nothing wrong with a 2-3/4 12.

it will do it all, and did, before 3 and 3-1/2 inch rounds became popular.



piratebob64 said:


> Lets start with the simple
> 1. A 2 3/4" shell  after firing is approximatly 3" long
> 2. A 3" shell after firing is approximatly 3 1/2" long
> 
> ...


----------



## piratebob64 (Jun 15, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> the issue is the EJECTION PORT size, as noted here.
> 
> even if you get a barrel with the longer chamber, which is easy, when the shell "uncrimps" at shot time, it will USUALLY be too long to eject properly to cycle.
> ( because the  ejection port is not long enough)
> ...



I just waded in with what issues i saw. 
A 2 3/4 hits just as had kills just as effective as a 3' or 3 1/2'. The 3 and 3 1/2 use about the same amount of powder as 2 3/4.

As for opening up the ejection port, it is no diffrent than lowering  and opening up a port on a 1911.


----------



## roperdoc (Jun 20, 2012)

If bolt travel is sufficient, a longer hull may eject through the smaller port due to the fact that it comes out at an angle.
2 3/4 shells will do whatever you need, though. Invest the money in an inexpensive reloader set up and you can duplicate most 3 inch payloads/performance with published loading data. Many times the difference between the shorter and longer rounds is no more than a wad change, with similar shot loads and velocities.
Don't sacrifice reliability or safety for minimal gains in performance. The best thing to pass down to your son is a lot of good memories of the times you spent together.


----------



## Ground hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.  The only reason I was looking at going to 3" is the diversity of turkey loads that come in 3",  and it would be neat to improve and customize a gun that I love.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## rkwrichard (Jun 23, 2012)

Lee keep the gun that you love alone and buy you a new one that shoots anything. Why have one when two will do?


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd just buy one chambered for the 3 inch round. The receiver, bolt and other parts aren't designed to handle the extra pressure from a different round. Metal fatigue could result in cracked parts or worse.


----------

